# Debussy's Sunken Cathedral, Clair de lune



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

Last week Google celebrated Debussy's 151st birthday with a "Google Doodle" logo animation which inspired me to listen to some amazing Debussy piano music:

The Sunken Cathedral


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Heard when in a responsive mood, The Engulfed Cathedral does ring my bell.

Sorry.

I like 'engulfed' there; swallowed by the sea.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Clair de Lune means Clear the Room apparently.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

moody said:


> Clair de Lune means Clear the Room apparently.


French for Claire the Lunatic; attends every British festival, causes trouble.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Probably my favourite piano piece by Debussy is Reflections on the water. Really wonderfully atmospheric.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Superb! Malinowski's visualizations are wonderful.


----------

